# Беларусь > Минская область > Жодино >  Карта Жодино

## JAHolper



----------


## Sanych

А вот интересно, есть ли что-то такое, где можно в реальном времени такие карты смотреть, или вид со спутника???

----------


## JAHolper

Ну это и есть вид со спутника. Только спутник не может передавать картинку для каждого желающего. Один раз сфоткал и считай год все юзают, пока опять очередь по местности не дойдёт.

----------


## Sanych

А так чтобы выйти на балкон и себе ручкой помахать, вот что я имел ввиду.

----------


## Vanya

> А вот интересно, есть ли что-то такое, где можно в реальном времени такие карты смотреть, или вид со спутника???


есть, да не про нашу честь. в инете вряд ли)

----------

